# copy of absolutte?



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

renewed my membership before xmas but still haven't received my copy of absolutte :? isn't this part of the package  come on guys sort us out,sick of sending emails!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Steve

Per the previous emails on the subject Malcolm is in Poland, hence you've not had the mag. I'll check with Rob (I think he is back in the country now) and see if he can get one out to you ASAP.

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hutters said:


> Steve
> 
> Per the previous emails on the subject Malcolm is in Poland, hence you've not had the mag. I'll check with Rob (I think he is back in the country now) and see if he can get one out to you ASAP.
> 
> ...


 sorry to hassle but it has been a while now and i'm very impatient :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Caney
Copy of AbsoluTTe will be in the post to you on monday - oh and I've put the Brooklands CD in with it too

Of course if you'd renewed your membership when it was due in September you wouldn't have missed out ....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Caney
> Copy of AbsoluTTe will be in the post to you on monday - oh and I've put the Brooklands CD in with it too
> 
> Of course if you'd renewed your membership when it was due in September you wouldn't have missed out ....


Touche...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Caney
> Copy of AbsoluTTe will be in the post to you on monday - oh and I've put the Brooklands CD in with it too
> 
> Of course if you'd renewed your membership when it was due in September you wouldn't have missed out ....


 ok point taken :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Did u get the mag Caney - posted it First Class yesterday ?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Did u get the mag Caney - posted it First Class yesterday ?


 not yet mate


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

How do we know when our membership is due? Do you send us a reminder?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> How do we know when our membership is due? Do you send us a reminder?


You can login to The Shop, click on My Account and it will show your expiry date in there


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You should get sent an email when you have had 4 issues of AbsoluTTe or in the month of expiry - the deal is 4 issues or a Calendar year whichever is the later


----------

